# Bassmonster's Gyno surgery final done 3rd of March 2012 with pre and post-op pics.



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Guys.

Not posted on here for some time.

I have finally got rid of my moobs after tinkering over it for about 5 years&#8230;.i was so very reluctant to have surgery done but there is really no way of getting rid of gyno apart from surgery. Well, in my experience anyway as had tried nolva the the letro protocol to no avail.

Here are some preop pics. As you can see, in pretty poor shape as I've not been training for about 5 months.

I had the surgery performed by Dr Alex Karidis. I chose the surgeon after a lot of research.

The cost in total was £5258 which included some lipo for contouring of side of chest. I know it's a lot of money but money comes and goes and I know I would have regretted later on in life it if I did not got it done.

I know a lot of people may be scared of general anaesthesia but there is honestly no need.

I was anesthetised at around 12.30pm. There was nothing to it. Cream based local anesthetic was applied to the back of my hand&#8230;about 30 seconds later, the needle went in&#8230;I didn't feel a thing. I was then told that I'll be feeling light headed&#8230;next thing I know is I'm slowly waking up in the recovery room. It felt like I had only blinked.

While I was waking up, I felt a bit of pain around the chest&#8230;enough to make me feel a lot of discomfort. If I was to give the pain a mark out of 10, I'd say around 3 compared to a 5 when stepping on a 3 pin plug bear foot with your heels lol&#8230;I was given Tremadol, a poweful pain relief which did the magic and didn't feel anything after about 20 minutes.

The surgery itself involved cutting beneath both of my nipples, incision side of my chest and front of side delts.

I came back up to my ward around 2.45pm and had lunch around 3.15pm.

I felt some minor dizziness for about an hour each time I stood up to go for a pee. My blood pressure was checked every 20 minutes.

I was discharged with 2 different pain killers, tremadol and co-drydamol and antibiotic tablets, co-amoxiclav.

I came home around 6pm.

I'm not too sure how my chest is looking right now as I'm all bandaged with a compression vest which I have to wear continuously for 2 weeks. I can only take it off when having a shower. I shall take come post-op pics tomorrow evening and upload them.

I'll shall be doing regular updates hoping that it will encourage others to do the op. Bear in mind though that it can take anything from 6 months to a year for final result. This is due to build up for scar tissue etc.

If you have any questions, fire away.

Thanks for reading guys.

PS, if it was just gyno removal without lipo, cost would have been £4458.




























*Chest tensed*










*tensed again*




























*Here are some pics after surgery.*


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

kin hell mate as long as your happy with the outcome thats what counts-pity they couldn't give you a diff colour of corset though.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad your happy mate, Looking at getting myself sometime??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Fair play. Outrageous price though compared to what medimel charge.Typical of this country sadly.

Good luck with recovery mate.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

hi mate firstly i hope u recover well.. secondly just wondering how the gyno came about were u doing pct after each cycle if so what were u taking.....


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope all heals well mate.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Also when was the avi pic taken?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Appreciate the thread mate. Very helpful. Reps


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Best of luck with your recovery, subbed for the after pics


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

considering this in the future. did they tell u how long before u can train again?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Best of luck with your recovery, subbed for the after pics


x2, good luck, hope it all turns out good for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice one for taking the plunge i'll be looking in to this in future, wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

thank you for the messages...



Steuk said:


> Hope all heals well mate.


I think it was around june 2010.



Sharp161 said:


> considering this in the future. did they tell u how long before u can train again?


I've been told i can train again after 2 weeks but i'll only be planning to work around my chest so will mainly concentrate on legs and cardio. i will hit the chest when once i'm confident enough as not to cause any damage to the healing process but even then, i will start of light.

Those of you who are considering it, DO IT NOW...i have so much regret for not doing it all those years back...

the other thing i just wanted clarify was that cost of £4458 DOES include lipo but only lipo around the gyno. So lipo first, then gyno is cut out. The extra £800 that I paid for was lipo under the armpits (axilla) and sides of chest.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Its 4.40am and not even a wink of sleep. Not in any pain but just can't sleep.really frustrating


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bad times mate. Hope you can grab some shut eye in the day. :/


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Still no sleep. After doing some research it appears the pain killer Tremadol is the cause. Not in any kind of pain as such but just sore. Tremadol is also making having a pee an effort. No bowel bowel movement either since yesterday morning. By now I should have been 3 times. I know too much info but hopingitwillhelp others. Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey mate long time no speak.

So you finally had it done then, fair play to you.

As you know I've had it done twice, once unsuccessfully and then happy days the second time around.

I'm sure it will look great once everything settles down.

Whereabouts did you go to have it done?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi mate i take tramadol quite often it can go either way sometimes it knocks me out sometimes it keeps me up. Also ive never experienced toilet issues tho buddy but had shakes bad before from it


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

How you doing mate?

I had it done with Alex Karidis..

How comes you had it done twice? Both private or nhs.?

Did you have glands removed too? Did you massage the scar tissue? If so, after how long?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> How you doing mate?
> 
> I had it done with Alex Karidis..
> 
> ...


First time was in some sh1ty hospital in brum. They didn't make much of s difference, the second time I researched and found a good place, both private, cost me £7000 overall.

Only had lipo mate, no glands. I had to wear a corset and didn't do any massaging as far as I can remember.

I have a tiny bit of scar tissue under my right side which was the worst side.

I also have lost alot of feeling in both nipples because of it.

Was your gyno aas induced?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

7k does seem a lot just for lipo. Any reason why you didn't have the glands removed as they're the main cause of gyno.gyno runs in the family. I've had it since my teens


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Just before going under the knife.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

bassmonster said:


> Still no sleep. After doing some research it appears the pain killer Tremadol is the cause. Not in any kind of pain as such but just sore. Tremadol is also making having a pee an effort. No bowel bowel movement either since yesterday morning. By now I should have been 3 times. I know too much info but hopingitwillhelp others. Lol


lol dude i love tramadol, i used to take it when i tore my acl, i seriously got a high feeling off it, but also it does keep u awake and stop u from peeing lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

**** mate you had ot bad didnt you...

Good luck in the recovery mate.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I've stopped taking tremadol and just sticking to 1000mg paracetamol every 4 hours.

Milky, for me, the gyno looked ridiculous with weight loss...the more bigger i am, it didn't look as bad..just glad it's all out now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> I've stopped taking tremadol and just sticking to 1000mg paracetamol every 4 hours.
> 
> Milky, for me, the gyno looked ridiculous with weight loss...the more bigger i am, it didn't look as bad..just glad it's all out now.


One of my biggest fears mate TBH..


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Good on you man, i know only to well about teh mental issues about having this. I messed about with gear a few years ago without eventraining and ended upo with it and got the same op as you. I was back training again in a few weeks. My advice is to try and stay as lean as canbe when you get back to training because it can come back if you dont keep on top of your BF levels. Mines isnt fully away because my BF levels are highish but i try not to think about it because if i do, it messes with my head and i dont want to go through another op.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

my gyno has affected me so much that it even used to stop me training some days. cult, i completely understand. The psychological side of it can be very difficult to deal with.

anyway, here is the first topless picture taken 1 day post op....omg, the bandages were a pain (literally) to take off. I know i've got a very very long way to go but i'm more than happy at what i can see already. the area is very very numb to touch and i can feel a lot of fluid and swelling...the swelling does get really bad around 3-4 weeks from what i gather as scar tissue builds. I can hardly see the cut underneath my nipples.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like they did a great job mate.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

just thought i'd give you an update.

i am 18 days post op now. i have full range of movement back but do feel slight discomfort and odd stretching feeling when i pull my arms back.

Right now there is a lot of scar tissue but not much swelling due to fluid buildup or anything like that. The scar tissue feels lumpy like rubber. I do seem to have a lot just below my nipples and around the sides of my chest. I have started to massage with bio oil which is supposed to help break up the scar tissue. i'm doing this 5 minutes twice daily.

I'm only wearing the compression vest 12 hours during the day now instead of 24 hours which i did the first 14 days. I'd say wearing the compression vest is probably the hardest part. it is just so tight and the lining of it really digs into your armpits and hurts quite a bit.

Anyway, here are couple of photos i took yesterday.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking very good mate, bet you're over the moon with that. Can't really tell that you had a bad gyno problem at all now.


----------



## v-uk (May 7, 2012)

Will take about a year before you feel sensation in your nipples from my own experience.

Also after about two months make sure you massage your nipples daily to break down the scar tissue.


----------



## Grezza (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone know anything about medimel poland? Ive just booked for gyno in april with medimel, sent my £300 deposit about dinner time yesturday and had no email confirmation back of jeremy? Any ideas or am I being paranoid?


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Grezza said:


> Anyone know anything about medimel poland? Ive just booked for gyno in april with medimel, sent my £300 deposit about dinner time yesturday and had no email confirmation back of jeremy? Any ideas or am I being paranoid?


A few people have used them and theyve been good. No personal experiemce but a few here have.


----------



## Grezza (Mar 21, 2013)

hotchy said:


> A few people have used them and theyve been good. No personal experiemce but a few here have.


Yea so ive seen mate, just a bit dodgy no reply! Emailed straight back before?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the great post...how is it now??? I have my gyno operation on Wednesday with a dr/mr turton in Leeds!!! I am starting to get slightly nervous for the obvious reason it going wrong. I am only having the gland removed with no lypo he said from just under the nipple so not as complicated at yours. I will be having general anaesthetic which doesn't bother me as had it with my hernia.

Ps yours is looking great already!!!!!


----------

